

Utopia of the day: open-source the IRS code - dym
http://dynin.blogspot.com/2011/04/utopiairsgov.html

======
anigbrowl
There is work being done on this, actually, although it will take a few years
to bear fruit. Gmail me, or <http://www.robotandhwang.com/?page_id=189>

